# Yoville Problem



## Ben Barrett (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello there.

I'm running a Windows XP machine and sharing a wireless network connection with a neighbor. Please don't mistake "sharing" for "stealing". It's sanctioned. Anyway, the connection is fairly stable. As stable as a wireless connection from another house could be, anyway. I can visit almost any site on the internet without trouble. It's only when I attempt to use Yoville, either through their website or via my Facebook page, that I run into problems. The game will maybe run one or two minutes before my network connection will drop entirely. At first, I thought this was merely a coincidence. Bad January/February winter weather messing up the signal and all, ya know? But when I put this theory to the test by simply browsing anything BUT Yoville, the signal stayed pretty steady and didn't drop out. It only seems to go away when I access that game.

I know it sounds a little nuts, but I swear I've proved it. Once I monitored the connection for HOURS and saw it working without a hitch -- until I opened Yoville. The signal dropped and stayed gone until the very SECOND I clicked that game off.

Any ideas why this might be happening? I've never seen anything like it.

-Ben


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Ben, welcome to TSF

Go to Start > Run, type *cmd* and click OK.

Type *ping www.yoville.com*

Wait for the results, then type *tracert www.yoville.com*

Post back with a screenshot of the results.

Type *exit* to close the window.

Ask your neighbor to check the router's firewall settings to see if yoville or 63.251.100.244 are being blocked.


----------



## Ben Barrett (Feb 7, 2010)

That's the results I got, though asking my neighbor about the router isn't possible right now as he's not home. We live down here in Louisiana and it's Super Bowl Sunday, so he's probably down in NOLA getting ready to go insane. I'll ask him when he comes back, though I'm curious about something. If it was blocked at the router, would I even be able to get one to two minutes into the game? Wouldn't it prevent me from gaining any kind of access at all?

Well, you guys are the techies, so I suppose it really isn't my place to make assumptions like that. I was just wondering. 

-Ben


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never heard of visiting a website causing a network connection to drop. You're right, if the router isn't blocking it and you can connect for a short time, then your friend is not blocking anything.

Your ping and tracert look ok. I tried both commands here and got "destination host unreachable" each time, but I can visit the site in my browser. Very strange.

Can your friend connect to yoville?

I'm not sure what to suggest. If you don't get any more replies in this thread, I'll move it over to the Network forum.


From *http://zynga.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/868/session/L3NpZC9ta0RxQVlUag==*


> Facebook Latency issues are currently impacting ALL GAMES.
> 
> Wed Jan 27th 2010
> 
> ...


From *http://zynga.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/462/session/L3NpZC9ta0RxQVlUag==*


> YoVille and YoVille.com Current Issues
> 
> Logging into Yoville.com with Myspace - It is a known issue that players are getting stuck at their email/password section. After you have provided this please replace the URL with http://www.yoville.comand click Myspace ID. You will then find your picture and the option to continue.


YoVille Support Team: *http://www.facebook.com/pages/YoVille-Support-Team/155293681899*


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Heh, I love a bizarre issue like this!

You're both right;

a) Your neighbour isn't blocking anything, the fact you can get on at all proves that;
b) I have also never heard of a particualar address causing a wireless signal to drop, and to be honest I can't think how this _could_ be acheived;

The only thing I can think of is something strange in the packets to / from youville which are causing the device driver to malfunction (or could it even be the bandwidth required by the game? Never seen it so don't know - but do you do any other 'online gaming' with no issues?). It would be real interesting if you could somehow use a different physical way to connect to your neighbour's network (i.e. a new and different make / model) wireless card...

Meantime I guess the only posability you have is to update driver if not on latest version.


----------

